# Bike trailer recommendations please



## Black Sheep (21 Mar 2014)

My 5 month old can now hold her head up and sit in her high chair etc so should soon be ok for short rides in a bike trailer.

We don't have much storage space so ideally want one that folds or packs away into smaller space when not in use. 

We're wanting one that we can put a bit of luggage in, changing bag, picnic hamper etc 

Wanting to keep the budget down if possible, does anyone have any suggestions / recommendations?


----------



## Sara_H (22 Mar 2014)

I can't help too much other than to say that I got a single seater Halfords trailer recently (for the purpose of converting to a cargo/speedway bike tow trailer).

I only paid £20 for it and it's got good reviews, so well worth checking out on ebay.


----------



## amasidlover (22 Mar 2014)

I regularly commuted with a Halford's single seater trailer - it was fine and folds up quite small. I've since upgraded to a Croozer Kid for 2 which feels much more solid, has much more space for shopping, comes with both stroller and jogging kits and (most importantly!) takes 2 children... However, it was 3 times the price of the Halfords and takes far more space up even folded.


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Mar 2014)

We've been across to Decathlon and had a look at the B'Twin one they have


----------



## algo (24 Mar 2014)

I looked into this a fair bit and got a second hand chariot. They are stupidly expensive new but they really do last. We got it because it had a good harness system which meant our daughter could sit upright and fall asleep without slumping over in it and it has good wheels, suspension and is aluminium so quite light. It also converts into a buggy very easily - folds reasonably flat.

The other reputable make is Burley - I read that the factories they outsource to also make bluebird and vantly but they are very new and I've not read a review.

The halfords ones are great to, but I'd check various out before deciding. We use ours a lot and for longish rides sometimes and it doubles as our buggy, not having a lot of storage space in the flat, so we were prepared to spend a bit.


----------



## User482 (24 Mar 2014)

I have a Croozer for sale if you're interested?


----------



## e-rider (25 Mar 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> My 5 month old can now hold her head up and sit in her high chair etc so should soon be ok for short rides in a bike trailer.
> 
> We don't have much storage space so ideally want one that folds or packs away into smaller space when not in use.
> 
> ...


they might be able to sit-up at 5 months but they wont be strong enough to cope with the bumps of a cycle trailer yet, and will end up very uncomfortable and flopped down usually with the seat belt around their neck! You probably need to wait another 5 months at least really.


----------



## wait4me (25 Mar 2014)

e-rider said:


> they might be able to sit-up at 5 months but they wont be strong enough to cope with the bumps of a cycle trailer yet, and will end up very uncomfortable and flopped down usually with the seat belt around their neck! You probably need to wait another 5 months at least really.



+1


----------



## User482 (25 Mar 2014)

e-rider said:


> they might be able to sit-up at 5 months but they wont be strong enough to cope with the bumps of a cycle trailer yet, and will end up very uncomfortable and flopped down usually with the seat belt around their neck! You probably need to wait another 5 months at least really.


You can buy special seats for younger babies. My two were absolutely fine from 3 months old.


----------



## e-rider (25 Mar 2014)

User482 said:


> You can buy special seats for younger babies. My two were absolutely fine from 3 months old.


maybe in a 'special' seat but not in a standard trailer (seat)


----------



## User482 (25 Mar 2014)

e-rider said:


> maybe in a 'special' seat but not in a standard trailer (seat)


I'm referring to a seat which can be fitted to a trailer.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Mar 2014)

We ordered the one from Decathlon the other evening, just waiting to try it out. (empty to check everything with the trailer is ok)
Be interested if anyone has a link to the seats to strap into them as the car seat is a bit too bulky


----------



## Wooliferkins (3 Apr 2014)

Croozer have a baby sling as an extra for all models from 2010 on and a baby seat supporter for older toddlers whose back muscles are not developed yet. The 2014 Croozers have suspension as standard


----------



## Helenp78 (19 May 2014)

How are you finding the decathlon trailer? I am interested in it myself however there is very little info on the web that I can find. Would you mind sharing your view and maybe some details of the specs like the weight and width etc?


----------



## CarlosVanDango (1 Aug 2014)

e-rider said:


> they might be able to sit-up at 5 months but they wont be strong enough to cope with the bumps of a cycle trailer yet, and will end up very uncomfortable and flopped down usually with the seat belt around their neck! You probably need to wait another 5 months at least really.


i just fitted the car seat into mine and had my daughter in it almost from birth lol

mine was a raleigh one - very impressed with it - still in the family now about to be passed onto my soon to be niece (she's -5 weeks at the moment)

this was mine she was actually in the car seat here but you can't really see it


----------



## Amatureleccy (12 Aug 2014)

e-rider said:


> they might be able to sit-up at 5 months but they wont be strong enough to cope with the bumps of a cycle trailer yet, and will end up very uncomfortable and flopped down usually with the seat belt around their neck! You probably need to wait another 5 months at least really.


I agree, take it easy, the jolting experienced behind the seat would be greater than you are able to feel while sitting on the seat.


----------



## nahtanoJ (19 Aug 2014)

We have a Croozer which wasn't cheap but definitely does the job, in all weathers too. Does anyone have any recommendations for trailer lights or reflectors? (Already starting to think about the nights drawing in!)


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2014)

I use cateye lights on clips one each side of the trailer, just the old 3 LED ones. I would be more concerned about fitting a mega bright light to the bike though, (imagine staring at that for a while especially a flashing one) and would strongly advise against it.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2014)

I got the spokey joe trailer, £50 New in a sale on Amazon. It folds up, has proven durable, and my.little one become a mini celeb when she's out in it. The manufacturer reckons 9 months upwards, so nearly there.


----------



## Wooliferkins (2 Sep 2014)

nahtanoJ said:


> . Does anyone have any recommendations for trailer lights or reflectors? (Already starting to think about the nights drawing in!)


Smart do a mudguard mount which will bolt where the rear reflectors are mounted, allowing you to fit their lights instead. A strip of 3M reflective tape along the rear fender will more than stand in for your reflectors.


----------



## Puddles (5 Sep 2014)

nahtanoJ said:


> We have a Croozer which wasn't cheap but definitely does the job, in all weathers too. Does anyone have any recommendations for trailer lights or reflectors? (Already starting to think about the nights drawing in!)




I had lights attached to the bumpers at the back and also attached rice LED's in red around the windows inside so it gave off a soft red glow in the dark, plus User76 like glow inside.





I changed the small reflectors on the back to larger triangular ones.

I also had a custom decal made for the back of the trailer asking for space


----------



## Portland2000 (29 Sep 2014)

Burley D'Lite here, been using it "in anger" for 3-4 months with 2 year old and his best friend, plus 2 year old solo. Road, paths, trails, no problem, you can fettle the suspension based on weight of payload and where you're going. Light, sturdy takes 2 up with equal facility, drops down to sling in the boot and easy to connect to either bike (we got a spare hitch.)

Yes, they're relatively expensive up front, but they retain value very well

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burley-DL...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item418784c275 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burley-dl...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2c8cd4ac23

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURLEY-DL...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2a4271f986

etc

We nabbed ours from Amazon when the price dipped (as we'd been sniped on a couple on fleabay.)


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2014)

Puddles said:


>



Great decal, though I'm not sure that asking cagers to overtake you 3 feet on the inside is a good idea.


----------

